
Rhinos Use Poop Piles Like a Social Network - emrgx
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/01/rhinoceroses-poop-middens-communication/
======
mattbgates
My dog gets an update on her Facebook feed every time she goes outside and
then she updates her Facebook status about 3 times in one walk.

